# Benedict Petrino quits the Falcons



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

Wow... Petrino jumps from Louisville to Atlanta for the money. PETA favorite, Mike Vick, has his issues and now Petrino jumps to Arkansas... at least Benedict, I mean Bobby, is consistent. At least I now have two teams in the SEC to hate - UahK and Ar-kansas.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Hey, I don't follow the Falcons but even I saw this coming. Why stay? He signed up because with Atlanta he'd have a big Vick. Now his team is vickless. Would you want to stay around if you'd lost your vick?


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Vick was lost before the season and everyone knew he would not be back. He should have quit before the season if he knew he wasn't even going to make it through the year. It was really poor taste to be in the middle of practice and then leave and show up on TV being announced as a head coach elsewhere.


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

What a wonderful season for those Falcons, first vick, not Petrino. Man it must be tough to be a fan these days.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Wow. Amazing that as much of more anger is directed towards Petrino as towards Vick, when Vick is an actual felon.

Coaches take new jobs all the time. I can't speak to Petrino leaving Louisville... but at least with Atlanta I haven't heard him proclaiming how he was going to be back next year. Fact is, Dan Reeves was fired from Atlanta the year Vick got injured and they had a bad year... so once the Vick hysteria calms down, lots of folks would start blaming the coach next anyway, so I can't blame the guy for wanting to get out of Dodge!

It also makes sense considering that Petrino was assuming he would have Vick... and Atlanta was assuming he would have Vick... and a presumption that his coaching style and offensive schemes would work for that combination... but without Vick and a definite need to rebuild and redirect starting with the next draft, I can completely see a new direction needed for the coaching staff too.

This one really doesn't bother me... and gives Petrino a new lease on life as well as probably is best for Atlanta too as they can start clean next year. I think ultimately everyone benefits from this.


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

Problem is for Razorback Nation is that next year he'll be looking at the next LSU or Michigan or Florida opening. Every year when he was at da 'Ville, he was meeting with another school, Auburn (twice), LSU, or a pro program (Atlanta) and looking to jump ship. This was after saying that Louisville was his home, where he wanted to raise his kids and signed a 10 year contract extension and a week later takes the job at Atlanta. 

The guy is a football genius, but a slime as a person. If he came to recruit my son, I'd tell him to pound sand - and not because I'm a Louisville fan, but because of his history, I'd have no guarantee (or at least a pretty good feeling) that he'd be there 4 years to coach my son.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

He signed the 10 year extension only one week prior to leaving? Ouch. I was thinking it was the year before, which is bad enough, but a week? What a tool.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

HDMe said:


> Wow. Amazing that as much of more anger is directed towards Petrino as towards Vick, when Vick is an actual felon.
> 
> Coaches take new jobs all the time. I can't speak to Petrino leaving Louisville... but at least with Atlanta I haven't heard him proclaiming how he was going to be back next year. Fact is, Dan Reeves was fired from Atlanta the year Vick got injured and they had a bad year... so once the Vick hysteria calms down, lots of folks would start blaming the coach next anyway, so I can't blame the guy for wanting to get out of Dodge!
> 
> ...


APparently alot of the anger from the Falcons camp comes from the fact that Petrino has been rumored to be a candidate for college jobs (and in particular the Arkansas job) for a few weeks. On at least three different occasions, as I understand it, Arthur Blank spoke to Bobby Petrino about whether he was interested in those jobs or not. On each occasion, Petrino told Arthur Blank he was absolutely NOT interested in the college openings and that he WOULD be the coach of the Atlanta Falcons next season.

Of course, if you ask Petrino, he'll probably point to the firing of Jim Mora, who commented that the University of Washington would be a "dream job", only to find himself ushered out the door. Petrino will no doubt claim that he was afraid if he voiced interest in the Arkansas job and it didn't work out that he'd find himself without a job anywhere.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I thought he'd stay in Atl after drafting Brian Brohm this off season to run his offense with a QB he trusts.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Also worth remembering... Several years ago when Dan Reeves was the Atlanta coach, and Vick was hurt early in the season... they too were 3-10 when coach Reeves was unceremoniously fired. He was fired before Vick came back from injury knowing that the team would do better with him and Atlanta had already decided to scapegoat Reeves that year for the poor season.

So I find it odd for Atlanta players and the owner to cry "foul" when it is done to them before they could do it to the coach.

Then think about other teams in recent history... Tony Dungy fired at Tamba Bay after being the only coach to ever consistently win there... fortunately he landed on his feet at Indy!

Last year the Chargers fired their coach after a 14-2 season! So it's not like any job is safe, contract or not.

So while I have no lost love for Petrino, it's not like the other side of the equation was 100% loyal either. You can be sure Atlanta team and ownership would turn on a dime against him too if it suited them at the time.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

HDMe said:


> Also worth remembering... Several years ago when Dan Reeves was the Atlanta coach, and Vick was hurt early in the season... they too were 3-10 when coach Reeves was unceremoniously fired. He was fired before Vick came back from injury knowing that the team would do better with him and Atlanta had already decided to scapegoat Reeves that year for the poor season.
> 
> So I find it odd for Atlanta players and the owner to cry "foul" when it is done to them before they could do it to the coach.
> 
> ...


This is different, though. He QUIT midseason...well, with 3 weeks left. IMO, that's classless.


----------



## alevine1986 (Jul 10, 2007)

HDMe said:


> Also worth remembering... Several years ago when Dan Reeves was the Atlanta coach, and Vick was hurt early in the season... they too were 3-10 when coach Reeves was unceremoniously fired. He was fired before Vick came back from injury knowing that the team would do better with him and Atlanta had already decided to scapegoat Reeves that year for the poor season.
> 
> So I find it odd for Atlanta players and the owner to cry "foul" when it is done to them before they could do it to the coach.
> 
> ...


I agree, if Petrino was fired with three games left in the season, no one would think Atlanta was doing anything wrong. They would fire him because they don't think he's the right man for the job and they would better their situation with another coach. However, if he quits with three games left in the season because he felt Arkansas would better his personal situation, people get mad at him. If he had unconditional loyalty from the Falcons, I can see the point. However, he doesn't and he should do what's right for himself and I feel his is getting WAY too criticized.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

In a perfect world it would be fair to critcize Petrino for "quitting"... but we aren't in a perfect world. We've seen time and again coaches and players fired/traded even while under contract. Sometimes the teams even try to get money back from the contract after letting someone go.

IF a contract was 100% binding and loyalty existed on both sides, then I would agree with the chastising of Petrino. But the simple facts are that the Falcons could have fired him without notice and then he would be left hanging since that firing would happen after the pro season ended and most likely lose him the chance to go recruit for the college job he took.

How many coaches have been canned at the end of a season too late to get another job for the following one?

In all walks of life people take new jobs or are let go by their employers with little or no concern of loyalty. Ask the Chargers' coach of last year's 14-2 season how he feels about loyalty. And again, with the Falcons... ask Dan Reeves how he feels about loyalty.


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

alevine1986 said:


> If he had unconditional loyalty from the Falcons, I can see the point. However, he doesn't and he should do what's right for himself and I feel his is getting WAY too criticized.


Actually, Blank (the Falcon's owner) had come out strongly in support of Benedict a week before he quit. Blank realized that the conditions that B.P. had hired into had significantly changed with the loss of Vick and was going to give him time to rebuild:

Quotes from An Atlanta Journal-Constitution Story

"Relationships with quarterback Michael Vick, who was sentenced Monday to 23 months in jail for dogfighting, and then Petrino were personal for Blank. Blank took Petrino to dinner every Monday to get a feel for how he was doing."

"After several meetings with Petrino over the weekend, trying to convince him the Falcons were committed to keeping him happy, Blank thought he had the issue resolved."

"One of the reason I love the business is because of the people side - the coaches, the staff who are everything that I believe in. ... Obviously, you have times when you're disappointed. We've had a couple severe disappointments this year."

"Added Tom Bell, CEO of Cousins Properties: "I'm no football expert, but Arthur Blank is a man of great character. Petrino is a man of no character. The chance of them co-existing long-term was zero, so the earlier [Petrino leaves] the better." "


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

The way Petrino left the Falcon was an absolute disgrace and I mean in terms of the letter and not telling his players face-to-face.

I actually DO understand leaving when he did due to time-requirements for recruiting, etc....but to write a letter? And lie to his boss face-to-face?

I don't expect Petrino to go anywhere anytime soon. I understand Louisville fans say he was looking around but that was because he was at Louisville and now I think he stays at a school like Arkansas which is in the SEC with plenty of resources. I think he he always wanted to get out of the Big East and onto a national stage which he is at now.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

If you get fired for lack of production, I do not see it as the same thing as quiting for a new job. You are contracted to do a very specific thing, win. If you don't, its obvious a team would take the appropriate actions. You did not do what you were contracted to do. However the team did everything it said it would and could. Leaving during the middle of a season is just pure being a coward.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Just curious... but I'm guessing then that no one here has ever quit a job? Or when you did quit, you made sure you told everyone personally that you were quitting before you quit? And you didn't leave any unfinished work on your last day?

Somehow I'm thinking not... so I don't know why different rules are applied to a football coach quitting his job.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

When I quit my jobs in the past, I gave two week's notice.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

djlong said:


> When I quit my jobs in the past, I gave two week's notice.


I have as well, but only to my boss. I didn't go around and tell everyone that I'd ever worked with that I was leaving and apologise for leaving them behind.

I'm sure I've also told bosses that I wasn't planning on leaving, then given a notice once I found a new job too. It would be crazy to tell your boss you are planning on quitting next week before you know for sure that is your plan and you have another job lined up.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

HDMe said:


> Just curious... but I'm guessing then that no one here has ever quit a job? Or when you did quit, you made sure you told everyone personally that you were quitting before you quit? And you didn't leave any unfinished work on your last day?
> 
> Somehow I'm thinking not... so I don't know why different rules are applied to a football coach quitting his job.


Probably because one job gets you paid millions?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

DawgLink said:


> Probably because one job gets you paid millions?


Why does it matter what the pay is? When a CEO steps down from a major corporation I know for a fact that he doesn't go around to everyone in the company and say goodbye. I worked for just just a company once during a CEO change, so I know from whence I speak.

For that matter, it seems like a lot of people in public and in the media are actually more offended than actual Atlanta Falcons employees, because we've actually heard very little there.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

HDMe said:


> Why does it matter what the pay is? When a CEO steps down from a major corporation I know for a fact that he doesn't go around to everyone in the company and say goodbye. I worked for just just a company once during a CEO change, so I know from whence I speak.
> 
> For that matter, it seems like a lot of people in public and in the media are actually more offended than actual Atlanta Falcons employees, because we've actually heard very little there.


The difference is the contract. I've worked many a contract and have never quit in the middle of one leaving the customer holding air. If you are not under contract, then I completely agree with you. Why sign a contract, though, if you have no intention of honoring it? The least he could have done was to sit down with the owner and hashed out who would be taking over the team and when/how to leave. He did nothing and infact told the owner he had no interest to leave at all.

As for your CEO theory, I'd argue there are many differences. One of which is that sports is played in a season. Business is year round. A CEO of a major retail shop stepping down with no warning during the middle of Christmas shopping is the closest I could come up with. I believe that such a CEO would be "blacklisted" very quickly.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

phat78boy said:


> The difference is the contract. I've worked many a contract and have never quit in the middle of one leaving the customer holding air. If you are not under contract, then I completely agree with you. Why sign a contract, though, if you have no intention of honoring it? The least he could have done was to sit down with the owner and hashed out who would be taking over the team and when/how to leave. He did nothing and infact told the owner he had no interest to leave at all.
> 
> As for your CEO theory, I'd argue there are many differences. One of which is that sports is played in a season. Business is year round. A CEO of a major retail shop stepping down with no warning during the middle of Christmas shopping is the closest I could come up with. I believe that such a CEO would be "blacklisted" very quickly.


The problem with these kinds of contracts is that they really are not binding in either direction. If a team wanted to penalize a coach for quitting early, wouldn't that be negotiated into the contract? And how many coaches have been let go during their contract? Marty got fired from San Diego under contract, he also was fired from Washington under contract when they wanted Spurrier.

I've seen more examples of coaches being fired while under a contract than I have coaches quitting under a contract. Players have also seen this same lack of loyalty as they are traded or cut while under contract. How about the teams that cut players after a season but before some incentive bonus comes due so they don't have to pay that? Or contracts that are staggered to pay more in year 8 than in year 1, but the teams let the player go before year 6 so they don't have to pay the weighted end?

I can understand if the next team is hesitant to hire Petrino thinking he may quit early. I get that. But it should work both ways. Atlanta fired Jim Mora Jr while he had a contract to get Petrino (and they hired Petrino incidentally when they knew he had a contract with Louisville) and they had fired Dan Reeves before the end of a season (same 3-10 record as Petrino) too... so even in Atlanta it is hard to claim they 100% honor their contracts.

I just don't get the outrage by some folks that seems to be blown out of proportion. What about Bill Parcels, who has left lots of jobs while he had a contract... sometimes to go right to the next one... but he is a legendary coach. Even Tampa Bay unceremoniously fired Tony Dungy years ago because they thought they could get Bill Parcels. That backfired and then they hired the Raiders' coach away from them and won a Superbowl the next year.

Trent Dilfer (player not a coach) was the MVP of the Superbowl when he was with the Ravens, and they cut him after the season was over.

There are just so many examples of players and coaches getting fired while under a contract to avoid paying a bonus or because the team thinks they can "do better"... I don't get why the outrage when every once in a while a coach quits before they can run him out of town.

Think now about Cam Cameron at Miami, who is in limbo now that Parcels has come aboard. Cameron might get fired, and he is under contract, if Parcels wants to take the team in a different direction... and his reward for staying could be the boot too late to find a new job, whereas Petrino quit in time to find a job before they could fire him.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

HDMe said:


> Why does it matter what the pay is?


Of course it matters. You know that. Comparing a regular job, CEO job, with an NFL/SEC CF job is apples/oranges.

I think what Petrino did was idiotic and low-ball (leaving a letter) but I wouldn't remotely compare what he did with a CEO leaving or boss leaving a big firm. Basically nothing alike whatsoever other then someone leaving....which is quite broad


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

DawgLink said:


> Of course it matters. You know that. Comparing a regular job, CEO job, with an NFL/SEC CF job is apples/oranges.


So then it's about the money involved and not about the supposed "betrayal of loyalty"?

Does that mean a high school coach that quits before the end of a losing season wouldn't be as disloyal as a college or pro coach simply because of the money?

Now I'm confused as to what the hoopla is about? Is Petrino bad because of the money or because of loyalty? He actually quit for less money at the college job than he could have made by staying at the pro job... so if he wanted to be a weasel he could have stayed with the Falcons and just soaked up the higher salary for another year maybe. Would that have made folks feel better?


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

HDMe, while I understand the contracts are not overly binding, the fact you are willing to leave a whole group of people that specifically depends on you is disturbing to me. Anyone who has played orginized sports at the college level and above knows exactly what I mean. This is not your co-worker who leaves for a better job. This is/was a family member for every person on that team. Before you start with the business is business and there shouldn't be emotions....there is. That is why sports is so appealing. That is why a team with good "chemistry", usually goes far. 

I personally don't think he will ever get a NFL job again. If the team doesn't buy into what the coach is teaching, it doesn't matter how much talent you have on that team. They will go nowhere. 

So while its not legally wrong, obviously. Its emotionally discouraging and like a best friend cheating on you with your girlfriend, not forgivable. Once again, sports is not like "your job". Thats why they get paid millions and basically live with each other for 8 months a year. It is different.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Re-visiting this thread in light of recent events...

Miami fired their coach... who stayed and wanted to stay and didn't quit amidst a 1-15 season. He was also under contract.

Baltimore also fired their coach, who had just been extended last year after a 13-3 season. This year goes 5-11 and as recently as a couple of weeks ago was given a public vote of confidence. In fact, word is that he was scheduled to go on a trip to interview possible assistants this week for his staff until Billick received the word that he was being let go.

You can certainly make a case for Cam Cameron going, with Bill Parcels perhaps deciding to go another direction in his role as VP... but still, had Cam Cameron quit like Petrino maybe he could have lined up a new job for himself instead of being loyal and then having the rug cut from under him.

You can also make a case for firing Billick with his lack of offense since (and before really) winning the Superbowl years ago... BUT he was just renewed/extended last year and a couple of weeks ago was told by ownership he was good.

So the folks who say the Falcons wanted Petrino and wouldn't have fired him... have only to look at how the Ravens said they were keeping Billick then dumped him 2 weeks later... to see how the teams really feel about contracts and loyalty.


----------



## trumperZ06 (Dec 11, 2007)

Petrino's fled the Falcon's...

Now it makes a lot more sense, after recently hearing from the players how disfunctional he was.... in coaching professional football players. With the possible exception of Redman... not a Falcon player had anything good to say about Petrino.

No wonder he walked out after leaving a letter in each player's locker.

The way Petrino handled the revolving door games with his quarterbacks... then changing his mind, only to advise the press that Redman was going to start before telling Joey he was demoted... left a sour tastse with the ballclub.

Yep, when a coach is hired... it's ~ 95 % likely he will be fired... but that's the nature of the profession. To leave.. after assuring the Author Blank and others that he... Petrino was going to stay... is why this is such an UGLY issue.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

HDMe said:


> Re-visiting this thread in light of recent events...
> 
> Miami fired their coach... who stayed and wanted to stay and didn't quit amidst a 1-15 season. He was also under contract.
> 
> ...


These are different situations and mostly are about performance. Getting fired for performance issues is a you problem.

I don't think there is much to say about Billick as his original group of guys have only gotten older and he as not done much since. He has not brought along new talent as he should have and they are going in the opposite direction management feels they should.

Cameron you could make an arguement for, I suppose. Any coach who can only win one game would be in serious jeopardy of getting fired IMHO.

As I said above, I don't see how you can "stick" up for someone who gets fired for under performing. I also don't see how you can do the same for someone who quits mid-season. Neither of these two coaches are in most of our leagues. Its not like they won't be able to pay bills and feed their families now. So quiting mid-season to line up a new job is not really as critical for them as it is for a normal joe.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

phat78boy said:


> As I said above, I don't see how you can "stick" up for someone who gets fired for under performing. I also don't see how you can do the same for someone who quits mid-season. Neither of these two coaches are in most of our leagues. Its not like they won't be able to pay bills and feed their families now. So quiting mid-season to line up a new job is not really as critical for them as it is for a normal joe.


The players are adults and can feed their families too... the coach quitting on them doesn't stop that... and those players will still be employed next year too. A fired coach is out of a job. A coach who quits to take another job is still employed.

I'm not defending "quitting" as a concept... but I don't see how it applies here. We're not talking about your little league or pee-wee football coach who promises a bunch of 10 year olds that he will be there for them, then abandons them and they are all crying and wondering what happened. We're talking about adults in a paid profession and their "boss" quits to take a new job elsewhere. This happens all the time in all walks of professional life, and I don't see why a coach of a professional (or college) team is expected to be any different.

You can't tell me that most of the players on those teams (Falcons in this case if you like) wouldn't happily quit Atlanta if they could be signed onto Dallas or Green Bay or New England or Indy and have a shot at a Superbowl. They would in a heartbeat.

For that matter... the whole "he told his owner he wanted to stay" is about as meaningful as the owner saying "your job is safe" since we all see how many coaches are fired after just being told how "safe" they are in their job.

The contract clearly doesn't hold the owner from firing a coach... so why is it supposed to hold him from quitting? And I just don't get the whole "betrayal" angle. There seem to be more people angry with Petrino quitting than angry with Michael Vick... which is insane to me.

Of course I'm not defending Petrino as a man... I don't care for him, and I wouldn't hire him either because of his track record... BUT I wouldn't rake him over the coals for it. He is who he is, and those "guaranteed" contracts are what they are... and if the Falcons thought they could have gotten a hall of fame coach to replace Petrino they would have fired him in a heartbeat, so I can't blame him for quitting... and it is worth mentioning that the college job he took was for less money, so it isn't like he left Atlanta for payola. He took a pay cut.


----------



## trumperZ06 (Dec 11, 2007)

Ummm.... Hdme,

From what has been reported...

Petrino didn't "tell the owner he wanted to Stay"...

From all the information we've seen, both local & national news & sports reporting,

Petrino (over the preceding week or two) was asked if... He was considering other job offers/after the Falcons got wind of a possible approach to Petrino by Arkansas. 

On a number of these occasions... when Petrino was asked about possibly leaving... by different Falcon front office personel...

he assured them that he was going to remain with the Falcons.

On Monday/before the Monday night game televised from Atlanta, Blank said he had spoken with Petrino (in the last day or so)... and Blank was assured Petrino was going to be with the Falcons. Blank went on... and told the MNF commentators that Petrino was the CEO (on field) of Falcon Football.

As an aside... many were "Stunned".. that Blank didn't include McKay's name in these comments.

Blank went on to say... Petrino told him it would be a 2 or 3 year commitment before he could assure Blank of a team turnaround. 

Petrino indicated he wanted to "Draft" a quarterback in 2008, then have him sit on the bench for a year or so, before the drafted quarterback would be expected to play. 

Blank told the MNF crew he agreed with Petrino's request.

The very next day (Tuesday afternoon), Petrino left Blank a "voice-mail" ( Petrino didn't even wait to talk to Blank), 

resigning from the Falcons, and...

had letters taped to each player's locker advising the players he had resigned.

IMO... What-ever "Spin" you try to put on Petrino's actions... 

it still remains,

VERY UGLY !!!


Over the next two weeks or so, the players finally started speaking about Coach Petrino... and his poor coaching... 

such as sending in plays to the quarterback... that the team hadn't even practiced.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I still fail to see why all the outrage here. A guy mislead his boss about looking for another job. How many of the rest of you here have been employed while also searching for a new job and told your current employer about that? I worked in an office with a guy who was on a job search and he didn't tell our boss until he had found his new job. In fact, in most professions people look for their new job before quitting the current job so they can cut down on the transition unemployed time between them.

There are a lot more things for people to be outraged about that are actually worthy of the ire.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

HDMe said:


> How many of the rest of you here have been employed while also searching for a new job and told your current employer about that?


Comparing regular day jobs like yours or mine and Petrino's job is apples to oranges and have very little if any actual comparisons to them


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

DawgLink said:


> Comparing regular day jobs like yours or mine and Petrino's job is apples to oranges and have very little if any actual comparisons to them


Why is that?

If the issue is about loyalty and contracts... then that issue is the same no matter what the job is.

If we are talking about something somehow "unique" to being a coach... then I don't see why that particular job is unique in regards to looking for another job in the same profession.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

HDMe said:


> Why is that?
> 
> If the issue is about loyalty and contracts... then that issue is the same no matter what the job is.
> 
> If we are talking about something somehow "unique" to being a coach... then I don't see why that particular job is unique in regards to looking for another job in the same profession.


I'm not sure why you think this guy lying and quiting on a contract is ok? The majority of us day to day folks don't have contracts, so its not the same. A coach getting fired for performance issues is not the same. This guy flat out quit on a team and never game them his full priority, but lied to everyone that he was. He assured players, coaches and owners he was trying his hardest and had a plan for the future. If he couldn't handle the job, he should have said something. Not lie about it until he could get out.

To me, that is what bugs me the most. There is a right way to walk away and a wrong way. He took the wrong way and people actually are sticking up for him. Unbelievable.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

phat78boy said:


> I'm not sure why you think this guy lying and quiting on a contract is ok? The majority of us day to day folks don't have contracts, so its not the same. A coach getting fired for performance issues is not the same. This guy flat out quit on a team and never game them his full priority, but lied to everyone that he was. He assured players, coaches and owners he was trying his hardest and had a plan for the future. If he couldn't handle the job, he should have said something. Not lie about it until he could get out.
> 
> To me, that is what bugs me the most. There is a right way to walk away and a wrong way. He took the wrong way and people actually are sticking up for him. Unbelievable.


So... its ok for the owner to say "we want you to stay" but then fire you (Brian Billick fired from the Ravens) but its not ok for the coach to say "I want to stay" and then quit?

Sorry, but if you use the "there is a contract" argument, then it has to be binding both ways. To say a coach can't quit while under contract but that he can be fired is a double-standard which to some extent invalidates the whole point of the contract. What that means is the loyalty is meaningless from day one if the contract is not binding after all... so I don't see the argument.

And again, for people who think Petrino "betrayed" the team and players... I say again, we aren't talking about a pee-wee league with 10 year old kids who feel betrayed when their friend/coach leaves them. We are talking about mature adults who all could quit or be fired (or traded).

Sorry but I just can be outraged about a coach quitting when there are so many worse transgressions happening.


----------

